# Photoshoped Betta Drawings



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello everyone, it is me ZergyMonster (Charles). I am starting to get back into the mood for drawing bettas again. 

I setting up a more strict plan on size and quality of my drawings so I'll be able to give you (the customer) a much greater drawing. 

I am not asking for money but I will graciously take any donations if you would like to help a hobbyist. Any and all donations will be put towards buying and maintaining my tanks.

All my work is original, I will not alter the photos given to me as a reference for drawing your bettas. With that said, I open my services to you all.

Drop in a photo of your beloved betta and I'll do my best to draw him up.

For all the donations please offer it through paypal: [email protected]

Please for the sake of everyone getting a chance at getting their betta drawn quickly only request 1-2 betta's at a time.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I have noticed yours in your Avi, I like it are those the kind you do??


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Indeed it is.

I would like to uphold that kind of quality in my set of new drawings.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Is there any way you could do gandalf for me?I'm afraid I can't afford to pay right now, so feel free to prioritize people who are paying, or just say no, I can understand if you do  He is the boy in my avi, I attached one as well, just in case my avi pic is too small.

EDIT: whattafail, just realised my avi is now a drawing of him instead of a photo


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Here you go:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Omg..that is super GORGEOUS!!!..please do one for my Sammy I would so greatly appreciate it


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh..can yu use the one in my Avi??..if not I can put another one in..yur work is amazing!! I love it!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats amazing thank you soooooo much!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I would love it if you could do Honeycomb  He is in my avi too, or in my albums for a better picture. I am sorry but i can't pay also, but i would love to support your tanks,just can't right now, sorry.

Thanks!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I could help yu support yur tanks..I will drop in the donation box


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is Sammy


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Omg..I just love his pic soo much!!!.So beautiful!!..what an incredibly talented artist yu are!! I will send donation later on this evening Thank yu sooo much


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is Honeycomb


----------



## JaysuzGawd (May 28, 2012)

Would you be able to do my Avvie?

He's incredibly camera shy and I can't get good pictures of him. But, if you'd like, I can always try and see if I can get a better one.

I wish I could afford to pay for it :'( Say no if you'd like. But good luck with all your requests.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I fixed some issues I had with the Sammy. Just wanted to fix them.


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

*Wow!*

These are really fantastic, how much are you asking for a portrait?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I am not asking for anything I am doing these for free and anything you wish to give will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JaysuzGawd (May 28, 2012)

Adzsfgthre. Thank you so much, he looks great! :')


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

These are beautiful...might I ask what type of media you are using for your paintings?
The colors really stand out love them !


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd love to see my fish Greg have one done


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I am using Adobe Photoshop Elements 8.0 that came with a Bamboo tablet. 
I'll get started on Greg after work.


----------



## quakersteph (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for drawing Draco! Really appreciate it and can't wait to see how he turns out.


----------



## quakersteph (Jun 7, 2012)

Here is another one of Draco that i was just able to capture tonight, almost like he was posing.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Forgot something Will return with a photo...:-D
And I am BACK!(WITH GREG)


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

oh wow! I really love it!! Thanks so much! I'm having my mom put in a donation for me.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is Draco, I actually had some fun doing the background. But I will say Crown tails are by far the hardest of the bettas to draw correctly.


----------



## quakersteph (Jun 7, 2012)

I can imagine they would be with all those fin extensions, he is absolutely perfect though! Really beautiful, thank you so much!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..that is awsum work.. I looked at both pix..I didn't see anything that needed changing..they both look sooo good!!! I haven't had a chance to get to the computer at night, when I get home, I have another fishy..don't know if you can do him as well..he is Sapphire..my Blue VT rescue..he's in my New Rescue album..some are not the best pix..but if you have time, and if you can use one..wanna try??


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Can you do one of my Delta please?


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Can you do Feather?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I will get started on your betta soon but right now I have a costume that I need to make for an up coming anime convention. Don't fret I will get them done.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ZergyMonster said:


> Here is Honeycomb


He looks amazing! Thanks so much! I really love it! You are talented!


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

wow your amazing!!!!


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Here Is pictures of Dakota. You told me to post them here from our PM.


----------

